# Royal Mail Depot - Watford - Sept 2012



## UE-OMJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone remember this post from a few months ago, a bit of a fake report with some images stolen from the internet about the Royal Mail Depot in Watford.

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23393[/ame]


It was pitted fairly quickly, but it caught my attention.

I visited a while ago with Headflux but didnt really get anywhere. But I visited again recently with Steve2109 and got a bit further.

The site is huge, and it feels like we've only seen about 20%, if that. This report covers the exterior, the garage/maintenance area and a few other bits. The main area still eludes me, but I'll keep visiting... one day it wont  It is VERY secure. Windows boarded both sides of the glass, exterior doors chained and padlocked and even when inside the interior doors are all chained and padlocked too, seems like something interesting being hidden away?? 

More info, and plans for the future of this site (Morrisons) can be seen here (along with the original photos from the fake post earlier)...
http://www.watfordobserver.co.uk/news/9765526.Morrisons_West_Watford_development_plan_unveiled/
























































































































This part is the garage/maintenance (the rest of the place was inaccessible so far)




























































































Anyone else fancy a look there?

Thanks for looking


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 24, 2012)

One word. Fantastic. :-D. I think this is one of my MUST EXPLORE PLACES  on my list. Cheers for sharing mate.


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 24, 2012)

Was an interesting and also frustrating explore, I have added my pictures as well...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 24, 2012)

Steve, that 3rd pic with the bikes, I missed that, where was it? :-/


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 24, 2012)

the_man_1984 said:


> One word. Fantastic. :-D. I think this is one of my MUST EXPLORE PLACES  on my list. Cheers for sharing mate.



Thanks. I think there is plenty more left there to explore.


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 24, 2012)

It was to the side of the large plant room I went in ! I thought you had been in there as well


----------



## maxmix (Sep 24, 2012)

Super report, thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## Pen15 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well done for getting in and doing a report, the pair of you !!

There still looks like there is plenty to see. I will have to add this one to the list too and is not a million miles away. My local one got demolished straight away and I never got a chance to have a go.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 24, 2012)

Nicely done mate, good work


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice work guys good set of images....I remember the look on OMJ's face first time he tried this place lol....Steve you are missing a pic


----------



## Bones out (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice bit popped open there 

Lovely report


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 25, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice work guys good set of images....I remember the look on OMJ's face first time he tried this place lol....Steve you are missing a pic



Whats one, the one of you trying to get in? I couldn't really include you in the 'I visited with....' bit


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice shots both of ya! No risk of this getting pitted! 
Looks like you had fun, cheers for sharing!


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow that place is massive. Nice work.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 25, 2012)

strider8173 said:


> Wow that place is massive. Nice work.



It really is a huge place and I think it's fairly well intact inside still. I bet there is tonnes to explore at this site still.


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 25, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Whats one, the one of you trying to get in? I couldn't really include you in the 'I visited with....' bit


Lol was aimed at Steve2109 and his missing images of him with his eyes covered


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 25, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Lol was aimed at Steve2109 and his missing images of him with his eyes covered



Didn't get one P7, a lot of my photos were poor and i forgot to get the normal eyes covered shot !! must be because my daughter was not with me...


----------

